# Comandos para ver los recursos en un servidor como RAM,C.P.U

## Pionerito

Hola, me hace falta saber los comandos para ver que cantidad de RAM esta usando un server, CPU y cantidad de disco duro que tiene libre, con htop no puede ser, ya que lo que quiero hacer es conectarme al servidor y ejecutar ese comando y mostrar la salida, lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo una pequeña aplicacion que me permita conectarme a un servidor, demas esta decir en el cual tiene que estar corriendo gentoo, y ejecutar comandos alla, ya lo de ejecutar comandos lo tengo pero me hacen falta esos comandos, gracias por su tiempo....

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hay muchas cosas que puedes saber con SNMP, una vez instale MRTG (que recoge la información por medio de este protocolo) y podía ver gráficas de porcentaje de uso de CPU, RAM, red, programas instalados, muy útil el protocolo para la administración de redes. 

Lastima que ya he olvidado muchas de esas cosas  :Sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

No se exactamente lo que quieres pero con ssh puedes administrar un servidor desde cualquier sitio, se trata de crear el entorno necesario y una vez establecida la conexión puedes correr cualquier comando incluidos los inapropiados.

----------

## Txema

Yo uso app-admin/gkrellm, tiene medidores de CPU, procesos, uso de disco, RAM, tamaño de disco (todas las particiones que quieras), uso de red, tanto LAN como WAN, y además muchos plugins. Si lo usas con la opción --server desde tu PC, puedes conectarte al demonio gkrellmd en el servidor.

Tiene una USE X así que lo puedes compilar con o sin soporte gráfico.

Saludos.

P.D: una captura de mi escritorio: http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/6879/instantnea2.png

----------

## pelelademadera

como te dijeron,para mi lo mejor es ssh.

te logueas x ahi, y depsues podes hacer lo que quieras. podes ejecutar top, free -m o lo que se te ocurra como si testubieras en el server

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Usando autenticación por llaves para evitar ingresar contraseñas a la hora de iniciar una sesión SSH se pueden ejecutar comandos remotamente y obtener la salida localmente. Supongamos que ya existe el juego de llaves entre cliente y servidor, en cliente se ejecuta:

```
ssh usuario@servidor df -h
```

Eso te dará la cantidad de espacio libre en los discos de servidor sin preguntar contraseñas.

Tal vez te interese net-analyzer/cacti que te permite justamente monitorear todo tipo de servicios de manera remota haciendo uso de SNMP y tiene una interface bien amigable, con graficos y todo eso.

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

Otra opción, si ya tienes instalado PHP en el servidor, puedes usar www-apps/phpsysinfo para mostrar los datos por web o bien obtener un XML que puedes usar en tu aplicación.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Usando autenticación por llaves para evitar ingresar contraseñas a la hora de iniciar una sesión SSH se pueden ejecutar comandos remotamente y obtener la salida localmente. Supongamos que ya existe el juego de llaves entre cliente y servidor, en cliente se ejecuta:
> 
> ```
> ssh usuario@servidor df -h
> ```
> ...

 

lo que quiero mas o menos son comandos que me muestren esto.....lo que esta en negrita, lo que sucede es que estoy haciendo una aplicacion con python y qt4 que le permita a una admin de red centralizar la configuracion de varios servidores de gentoo, una aplicacion que le permita conectarse a estos servidores, ya tengo hecho lo de la conexion con ssh y uso un modulo de python para ejecutar comandos, el mismo me sirver para capturar lo que muestran estos comandos pero necesito un comando especifico para cada cosa, uno para la swap, cpu y todo lo demas, gracias de antemano....

System hostname 	Server.uci.cu

Operating system 	Gentoo Linux

Webmin version 	1.441

Time on system 	Sat May 2 15:30:26 2009

Kernel and CPU 	Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 on i686

System uptime 	4 hours, 10 minutes

CPU load averages 	0.39 (1 min) 0.24 (5 mins) 0.18 (15 mins)

Real memory 	1.97 GB total, 808.51 MB used

Virtual memory 	1 GB total, 1.83 MB used

Local disk space 	604.17 GB total, 251.82 GB used

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> lo que quiero mas o menos son comandos que me muestren esto.....lo que esta en negrita

 

si como dices estas programando algo en python, lo suyo es que leas esta información directamente de /proc creo yo.

Htop y df p.ej. obtienen la información de ahi tb. 

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

cat /proc/cpuinfo -> informacion acerca del CPU

cat /proc/memindo -> informacion acerca de la Memoria

uname -a -> informacion del kernel que usas, tb la puedes encontrar en /proc/version

cat /proc/mounts -> informacion acerca de los sistemas de archivos montados actualmente, tb se puede sacar con el comando mount  a secas

hostname -> indica la informacion del host -> el nombre de el

df -h -> informacion acerca del uso de los discos

free -m -> informacion acerca de la memoria y su uso -> swap y real

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/cpuinfo -> informacion acerca del CPU 

 

no me refería a "catear" o a "grepear" por /proc, ya que al fin y al cabo es depender de cat ( o grep, o lo que sea) para poder hacerlo, y redundante si lo puede hacer directamente con el programa que esté escribiendo.

saluetes

----------

## Pionerito

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   cat /proc/cpuinfo -> informacion acerca del CPU  
> 
> no me refería a "catear" o a "grepear" por /proc, ya que al fin y al cabo es depender de cat ( o grep, o lo que sea) para poder hacerlo, y redundante si lo puede hacer directamente con el programa que esté escribiendo.
> 
> saluetes

 

Existe algo mas especifico, aunque tenga que parsear lo que me devuelva, dejame explicarte

el comando df -h, es verdad que me muestra informacion sobre la pc remota pero lo que sucede es que todas las pc no tienen las mismas particiones y lo que me devuelve la consola yo lo parseo con python y tiene que ser algo estandar, que no varie. Sabes de algun comando que me diga la distribucion de linux que usa una pc....espero que me hayas entendido, gracias por tu tiempo....

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> el comando df -h, es verdad que me muestra informacion sobre la pc remota pero lo que sucede es que todas las pc no tienen las mismas particiones y lo que me devuelve la consola yo lo parseo con python y tiene que ser algo estandar, que no varie

 

creo que no te he entendido, pero si quieres puedes echarle un vistazo al código de pydf que parsea los medios montados y los muestra de una forma mas agradable. 

Igual hay algo que te sirve del código de ese programa.

 *Quote:*   

> Sabes de algun comando que me diga la distribucion de linux que usa una pc

 

uname no te va a servir me temo, pero casi todas las distros que conozco tienen un archivo /etc/*-release o /etc/*-version en el que se menciona la distro o el sistema base. Igual te sirve para lo tuyo aunque en el caso de gentoo creo que este archivo no se actualiza y sólo obtienes la cadena del sistema base inicial.

saluetes

----------

## chumi

Para obtener información muy completa de la máquina, si tiene 'hal' instalado: 'lshal'

Para obtener más info todavía (sobre todo del 'hierro'): 'lshw' (este incluso te lo puede proporcionar en xml)

También dispones de lsub y lspci...

Espero que te sirva alguno.

Saludos!!

----------

